# Geld



## Krone1 (9 Mai 2015)




----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2015)

Was für ein wahrer Satz


----------



## wolf2000 (9 Mai 2015)

Und wenn man mehr Geld hat, ist man dann glücklicher ?


----------



## Krone1 (9 Mai 2015)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Und wenn man mehr Geld hat, ist man dann glücklicher ?


aber sicher nicht unglücklich


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2015)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Und wenn man mehr Geld hat, ist man dann glücklicher ?



Nein aber befreit schon sehr


----------



## Sandy81 (10 Mai 2015)

Ansonsten hilft der Spruch: *Das Geld ist ja nicht weg, es ist nur woanders*!

Oder Alternativ: *Beschwere Dich nicht, das es Dir schlecht geht... dafür geht es Anderen ja besser! *


----------



## abuly (25 Mai 2015)

ist man dann glückliche


----------

